

It Will Not Be Feasible to Mine Bitcoin on Other Planets - xkarga00
http://imgur.com/hl75two

======
LaneRendell
Well let's cancel this whole space exploration thing then.

------
bhhaskin
If we evere figure out quantum entanglement communication then it won't be an
issue.

